# Squirrel Android Tweak App



## SquirrelTweak (Oct 27, 2021)

*Squirrel Android Tweak App*​

```
*** Disclaimer
I am not responsible for any side effects (if any) or damages (if any) caused by this application.
This is a 100% systemless app. If you are having problems, please just uninstall it then reboot.
```
*Introduction*
Squirrel Android Tweak is an application that aims to increase the performance of your device, also by focusing on battery.
Include performance, battery, kernel tweaks, I/O, and a lot many other tweaks.


*Features*
Boost
F-strim
Hot Clean
Battery Improvement
Increase WiFi Scan
Kernel Tuner
Kernel Panic
Sleepers Optimization
Entropy
Bypass JNI
YouTube Resolution
GPU Rendering
Rendering Quality
Liquid Smooth UI
Better Scrolling
Performance Tuner
CPU Optimizer
FPS Unlock
16bit Transparent
Net Buffer Size
Net TCP Tweak
Net Speed+
Fast Streaming
IPv4/IPv6 Support
RIL Tweak
Fast Dormancy
Google DNS
ARM Wideband
I/O Boost
I/O Queue
SD Tuner
Scheduler Tuner
Cache Reclaiming
Cache Allocation
z-RAM Enabler
Swappiness
OOM Killer
RAM Profile
Low RAM Flag
KSM/u-KSM
Clean RAM
Disable Logs
Disable I/O Stats

*Installation instructions*
Make sure you meet the requirements:

 Android 4.1+
 Root access
 BusyBox

*Changelogs*

```
Current version: 1.0.0, 2021-10-27
[fixes] Crash fixes for some devices
```
*Group*
*Telegram Group: Join The Group & Download Now*


----------



## Mario Valdez (Oct 28, 2021)

I also Downloaded Şimdi İndirin tried Squirrel Android Tweak and found it very battery drain


----------



## SquirrelTweak (Oct 27, 2021)

Mario Valdez said:


> I also Downloaded Şimdi İndirin tried Squirrel Android Tweak and found it very battery drain


Thank you for test.
can you tell me your device processor architecture


----------

